# Anti-Gun N. C. State State Senator Shoots A Home Invader



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

Gentlemen, I present to you the pinnacle of liberal arrogance:



> North Carolina State Senator R.C. Soles, 74, the longest-serving lawmaker in the General Assembly, shot a home invader as he tried to break into his home Sunday. He shot 22-year-old Thomas Kyle Blackburn in the leg as Blackburn and another man allegedly tried to break down his door. They apparently were both legal clients of the senator.
> 
> The Senator, who has made a career of being against gun rights for you and me, didn't hesitate to defend himself with his own gun when he believed he was in immediate danger, and was the victim of a crime against himself.
> 
> Complete article here


That's what gets me about brain dead anti-gunners. Not willing to die for their beliefs. Pathetic. And what a surprise: the anti-gun douche is a DEMOCRAT Senator.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

I think he should be charged with attempted murder and possesion of a firarm and attempted murder!! See how he like it! :darkbeer:


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

.454 said:


> Gentlemen, I present to you the pinnacle of liberal arrogance:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what gets me about brain dead anti-gunners. Not willing to die for their beliefs. Pathetic. And what a surprise: the anti-gun douche is a DEMOCRAT Senator.



how old are you? the guy's a douche bc he's anitgun. I'm not antigun or anything but your political comments, whether i agree with them or not, are at best childlike. This is the sort of comment takes away your credibility and sounds like something at a high school debate.

I don't consider myself a democrat although i did vote for obama. i also voted for bush twice and clinton before that. no one party has all the right answers


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

junker said:


> how old are you? the guy's a douche bc he's anitgun. I'm not antigun or anything but your political comments, whether i agree with them or not, are at best childlike. This is the sort of comment takes away your credibility and sounds like something at a high school debate.
> 
> I don't consider myself a democrat although i did vote for obama. i also voted for bush twice and clinton before that. no one party has all the right answers


Personal attacks, that's all you can come up with? And you have the nerve to ask me what's my age?
How pathetic is that? Really...


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

.454 said:


> Personal attacks, that's all you can come up with? And you have the nerve to ask me what's my age?
> How pathetic is that? Really...


personal attacks such as calling someone a douche bc of how that vote?

where exactly did i attack someone personally?


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

junker said:


> personal attacks such as calling someone a douche bc of how that vote?
> 
> where exactly did i attack someone personally?



You call me childish and patronize me by asking what's my age for simply exercising my 1st Amendment right because I called a politician a douche.

No, that's not a personal attack.  ukey:


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

.454 said:


> You call me childish and patronize me by asking what's my age for simply exercising my 1st Amendment right because I called a politician a douche.
> 
> No, that's not a personal attack.  ukey:


He's just excersizing his 1st amendment and asking how old you were! No harm no foul.. By the way how old are you? :zip:


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

junker said:


> how old are you? the guy's a douche bc he's anitgun. I'm not antigun or anything but your political comments, whether i agree with them or not, are at best childlike. This is the sort of comment takes away your credibility and sounds like something at a high school debate.
> 
> I don't consider myself a democrat although i did vote for obama. i also voted for bush twice and clinton before that. no one party has all the right answers



 You probably sport a Obama sticker on the back of your lil suv to dont ya?


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

hillary sticker actually


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

junker said:


> hillary sticker actually


Wow!!!


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

junker said:


> the guy's a douche bc he's anitgun.


Well yes junker, he is a douche because he is anti gun. When someone in power tries to rob you of your Constitutionally guaranteed right to keep and bear arms, then they are a douche.





junker said:


> I don't consider myself a democrat although i did vote for obama. i also voted for bush twice and clinton before that. no one party has all the right answers


junker, not knowing you personally, and only judging you by your posts here, I can say without a doubt, that you as a man, DO NOT stand for anything. You voted for Slick Willie and you voted for Shrub and you voted for Jimmybama! Those three men are complete opposites of each other. That means that you are a moderate. That means that you go with the wind whichever direction it may blow. Whomever can make you feel better with a great line of bs will get your vote. I have always said that one of the biggest problems in this country is that we have waaaaaaay to many people without a clue showing up on election day and...............well I think that I will stop posting and go out back shoot a little.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P36x8rTb3jI


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

AKM said:


> Well yes junker, he is a douche because he is anti gun. When someone in power tries to rob you of your Constitutionally guaranteed right to keep and bear arms, then they are a douche.


Don't make the false assumption he cares about the 2nd Amendment of the US Constitution, he does not. Just the other day he was writing on another thread that since he hunts with a bow he doesn't care about the right to keep and bear arms. ukey:


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

I bet none of you are North Carolinians and none of you have even heard of this guy before, but because some blog characterizes him as an "anti-gun liberal," you guys jump all over it. Good job, Pavlov's dogs. Good job indeed.


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

ctmartinshooter said:


> I bet none of you are North Carolinians and none of you have even heard of this guy before, but because some blog characterizes him as an "anti-gun liberal," you guys jump all over it. Good job, Pavlov's dogs. Good job indeed.


Holy cats, here I was thinking the same thing, CT.

"You tell me how old you are!"
"Why don't you?"
"Why don't you?"



Ritalin?


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

junker said:


> hillary sticker actually


Dude... Are you for real? :mg:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

ButchA said:


> Dude... Are you for real? :mg:


Dude and supporting hillary are mutual exclusive conditions


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

ButchA said:


> Dude... Are you for real? :mg:


just having fun with sore losers.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

junker said:


> just having fun with sore losers.


We are all losers now and you don't even realize it.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

AKM said:


> We are all losers now and you don't even realize it.


depends on how you define loser. i don't consider myself a loser bc a black man is running the country.

i got a wife, triplets, a dog, a longbow, and a place to hunt....i feel damn lucky.


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

junker said:


> depends on how you define loser. i don't consider myself a loser bc a black man is running the country.
> 
> i got a wife, triplets, a dog, a longbow, and a place to hunt....i feel damn lucky.


You forgot to mention you're a Sr VP at a bank :wink:


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

i had to post it several times to get it through some of the thick skulls posting here. telling me i don't know the market is like saying you're well educated.....just not correct!


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

junker said:


> depends on how you define loser. i don't consider myself a loser bc a black man is running the country.


You whine in another thread about someone hitting close to home and then you play the race card for absolutely no reason at all. You got nothing boy! Your poor and you feel sorry for you sorry a$#. You wake up in the morning and you look at your pitiful self in the mirror and you are hoping for the day that Jimmybama "spreads the wealth around". When you play the race card for no reason it means that you have nothing else. You lose and you deserve what you get!


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

junker said:


> i had to post it several times to get it through some of the thick skulls posting here. telling me i don't know the market is like saying you're well educated.....just not correct!


All right, all right. You win: you really are a bank executive. 
But don't forget to clean the windows, the front door glass and the ATM machine. You can use Windex if you want. :wink:


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

AKM said:


> You whine in another thread about someone hitting close to home and then you play the race card for absolutely no reason at all. You got nothing boy! Your poor and you feel sorry for you sorry a$#. You wake up in the morning and you look at your pitiful self in the mirror and you are hoping for the day that Jimmybama "spreads the wealth around". When you play the race card for no reason it means that you have nothing else. You lose and you deserve what you get!


When i wake up in morning; I'm exited. The guy i voted for won. I live in MS where there is still a lot of racial tension.....especially now with obama. It gives me a thrill to know that a black democrat is running things. This is history in the making. 

and as far as my life; i wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

.454 said:


> All right, all right. You win: you really are a bank executive.
> But don't forget to clean the windows, the front door glass and the ATM machine. You can use Windex if you want. :wink:


Clean bank is a happy bank.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

junker said:


> When i wake up in morning; I'm exited. The guy i voted for won. I live in MS where there is still a lot of racial tension.....especially now with obama. It gives me a thrill to know that a black democrat is running things. This is history in the making.
> 
> and as far as my life; i wouldn't change it for the world.


I don't believe you. You are trolling and you got us good. I don't believe you because there ain't no way someone can be as stupid as you sound so therefore I think that you are just trolling. Good job man!:beer:


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

junker said:


> When i wake up in morning; I'm *exited*. The guy i voted for won. I live in MS where there is still a lot of racial tension.....especially now with obama. It gives me a thrill to know that a black democrat is running things. This is history in the making.
> 
> and as far as my life; i wouldn't change it for the world.



You are _Exited_? Is that a secret code word you bank executives use to identify yourselves to each other? Or is it the use of "i" instead of capital "I" when talking about yourself?
Please do tell,_ i _am so..._exited_ to know more :wink:


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

AKM said:


> I don't believe you. You are trolling and you got us good. I don't believe you because there ain't no way someone can be as stupid as you sound so therefore I think that you are just trolling. Good job man!:beer:



you got me but my guy still won and that's neat


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

There is an old saying in the country I'm coming for: "the higher he climbs on the ladder, the more spectacular the fall"

Cheers! :wink:


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

.454 said:


> There is an old saying in the country I'm coming for: "the higher he climbs on the ladder, the more spectacular the fall"
> 
> Cheers! :wink:


agreed. :beer:

where are you from btw


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*junker*

kinda happy you got all that stuff,now lets see how long you keep it


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

junker said:


> When i wake up in morning; I'm exited. The guy i voted for won. I live in MS where there is still a lot of racial tension.....especially now with obama. It gives me a thrill to know that a black democrat is running things. This is history in the making.
> 
> and as far as my life; i wouldn't change it for the world.


Thats funny one of my brothers wich is black would call you a bumb arssss right to your face, Along with a whole bunch of black people I know, Dont you realize youve been lied to and everyone on this forum thinks your making a clown of yourself? Black anti-american musslim is running things! Get it right!!


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

.454 said:


> You are _Exited_? Is that a secret code word you bank executives use to identify yourselves to each other? Or is it the use of "i" instead of capital "I" when talking about yourself?
> Please do tell,_ i _am so..._exited_ to know more :wink:


Remember this? We *all *make mistakes.

Let's see who was your liberal hero in reality:

Fact#1 
Kennedy was a murderer: he drove an automobile under the influence, fled the scene of the accident like a coward and let a young girl die in 3 feet of water. 

Fact#2
Kennedy was a traitor: KGB documents revealed he tried to sabotage President Reagan plan to put the Soviet Union out of business. If Kennedy would have succeeded in his plans, me and tens of millions of people like me from the Soviet Union and Eastern Europe *would still continued to live *under tyranny and oppression to this very day.

As a former communist block survivor who lived for 26 years under one of the most cruel and oppressive dictatorships in Eastern Europe I have something to declare about your great leader and patriot Ted Kennedy:


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

Started off being an interesting thread...... then the race card gets played.ukey:

Liberals LOL


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Obamas Black ??? last I heard his momma was white.


----------



## curtisy (Jan 7, 2007)

*ok ,get this one..*

Up here in mass we have a representitive,or was it a congressman,that pushed for raising taxes on a few things.Alcohol being one of them.He was caught on video buying tax free liquor in New Hampshire. :darkbeer:


----------

